# what cage



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

do you think would be best for chinese hamsters.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I would get the biggest cage you can afford, and check that the bar spacing is small, like between 7mm and 10mm.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Barred cages are usually recommended as Chinese hams love to climb, saying that my Chinese is in a Gabber Rex with plenty of climbing toys and I don't think he's missing out. 
Something that has both size and very small bar spacing is the new Savic Mickey 2xl. It is rather pricey though (I want one but can't really justify it!). Savic cages in general have smaller bar spacing than most and are great for dwarfs (and mice) for this reason.
I've seen some great Imac Fantasy set-ups for Chinese hams too. I suspect that a youngster would have no trouble escaping from one though...


----------

